
Oracle Discloses Critical Java Vulnerability in 7u97, 8u73, and 8u74 - veenified
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/security/alert-cve-2016-0636-2949497.html
======
welder
Chrome browser isn't affected:

[http://java.com/en/download/faq/chrome.xml](http://java.com/en/download/faq/chrome.xml)

------
merb

      affecting Java SE running in web browsers on desktops. 
      This vulnerability is not applicable to Java
      deployments, typically in servers or standalone desktop
      applications
    

It's ridicoulus how many security problems the browser plugin has. good that
it is deprecated and maybe removed when 9 will hit

